# Möchte mit Downriggern angeln...wer kann Rat geben?



## Pete (14. März 2002)

Mozart und ich wollen uns in diesem Jahr auch mal mit dem Schleppen beschäftigen...Revier Ostsee westliche Seite Insel Rügen...max. Tiefen 20-23 Meter...
Wollen einfach je eine Rute downriggen, jeweils eine andere mit Planner bestücken...
Da es ein Test sein soll, wollen wir nicht so professionell ausrüstungsmäßig rangehen... es gibt ja schon simple Modelle von Canon oder Scotty (99-130€)... Taugen diese für einen ersten Versuch oder sind sie absoluter Schrott???
Was brauchen wir definitiv noch dazu, und: zu welchen Plannern würdet ihr raten?
Oder habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee, wie und woraus man sich leistungsfähige Downrigger selbst bauen kann, die man dann an die persönlichen Bedürfnisse bzw. ans Boot anpassen kann...???


----------



## Tiffy (14. März 2002)

Hallo Pete,

- wieviele Ruten möchtet Ihr denn schleppen ?
- besitzt Ihr ein eigenes Boot oder soll der Downrigger an so ziemlich jedes Boot passen ??
- wollt Ihr Mefo´s und Lachse oder seit Ihr auf Dorsch aus ?
- Sollen die Planer auf der Hauptschnur montiert sein oder extra am Mast ??

Die kleinen Scottys oder Canon sind schon ganz gut für die ersten Versuche. Wichtig ist halt das Schleppblei. Die kleinen "Kräne" verkraften mit ihren Klemmschrauben Gewichte bis ca. 3,5 Kg. Kann aber von Boot zu Boot unterschiedlich sein. Bei tiefem Wasser sind manchmal Gewichte bis 8Kg nötig. Damit sind die kleinen Downrigger oft überlastet. Meine ersten Schleppversuche hab ich an einem selbstgebauten "Downrigger" unternommen. Na ja, Downrigger ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Ich hab mir damals 2 Flacheisen quer an 2 Schraubzwingen angeschweißt. Ein 10mm Rohr war der Ausleger die Umlenkrolle vorne hab ich aus ner Spannrolle (Keilriemen) ich glaub vom Golf war die und eine Rolle Schneidedraht ( zum austrennen verklebter Autoscheiben ) war die Spule. Als Kurbel hab ich ne alte Kurbel von nem Schiebedach genommen. Das Blei hab ich selbst gegossen. War zwar nicht schön, dafür selten. Und gefluppt hat das auch. Hab beim Schleppen in Schweden mit dem Ding meine erste Mefo überlistet.

Heute hab ich wieder was selbstgebautes. Nach zahlreichen versuchen endlich die richtige Halterung für jedes Boot zu Bauen hab ich jetzt was gefunden das bisher immer gepasst hat. Der Downrigger ist von Walker mit 60 Meter Seil.







es gibt viel viel zu schreiben zu dem Thema, aber jetzt bis du erstmal wieder dran


----------



## til (14. März 2002)

Hi Pete,
Ich hab mir mal einen billigen Scotty Downrigger zum ausprobieren besorgt. Ich denke für erste Versuche ist es OK. Das mitgelieferte Blei war allerdings nicht allzu schwer, wenn Du tiefer als c.15m oder schneller als 2-3 Knoten schleppen willst, würd ich noch ein schwereres Blei dazu nehmen. Für einen Test würd ich ev. sogar auf Planer verzichten: zwei Ruten kannst Du doch auch ganz gut einfach links und rechts hinten raus schleppen. Die Rute in der Hand gehalten (und dem Köder entsprechend zusätzliches Leben einhauchend) ist oft die erfolgreichste...

Bis Pfingsten


----------



## Pete (14. März 2002)

Also, es handelt sich um ein eigenes Boot (Ryds 425..da is also nich viel Platz am Bootsrand)...Festmontage eines Schuhs würde ich natürlich besser finden als die Schraubvariante...
Also wir wollen zu zweit jeder eine Rute mit je einem  Downrigger auslegen (li u. re. am Heck)...es soll uns erst mal vorrangig um Meerforellen gehen, und da nehme ich mal an, dass dafür die o.g. Teile reichen dürften...
Die Planer wollten wir seitlich zusätzlich direkt an der HS führen, aber wenn til schreibt, dass, wenn nicht mehr hinzukommt,es auch ohne die Planer gehen dürfte, weil die Ruten handgeführt werden, sollte man erst mal so versuchen...
Welche Schleppköder sollte man auf Mefos denn auf jeden Fall mitnehmen ???


----------



## Tiffy (14. März 2002)

Wenns ein eigenes Boot ist würd ich mir für den Downrigger nen Fuß anschrauben. Da würd ich nichts anklemmen.


Die beiden anderen Ruten die nicht an den Downriggern laufen würd ich mit Slide-Divern bestücken. Die laufen prima nach außen weg. Man kann mit den Dingern ( inkl. Tauchring )so ca. bis 20 Meter runter.  


Beim Schleppen mit Downrigger oder Slide - Diver würd ich Apex 5,5´´, Tomic, Breakpoint, Northern King, Ismo Quack und son Kram mitnehmen. Farbe liegt am Wetter und der Jahreszeit. Froggy würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. ( Gelb-Grün mit Schwarzen Dots ). Beim Apex auf jeden Fall noch Rauchgrau-Tranzparent. Perlmut geht auch gut. 

Blinker für Meerforellen laufen am effektivsten wenn sie von einer Seite auf die andere Kippen. Drehen sie sich bist du zu schnell, wackeln sie mit dem "Schwanz" bist du zu langsam. Durch nachbiegen am vorderen Ende, besonders beim Ismo, kann man die Köder sehr gut auf die Geschwindigkeit einstellen.


----------



## til (14. März 2002)

Also ich bin ja kein MeFo Spezialist, deshalb hab ich in Norwegen wahrscheinlich mit den falschen Ködern geschleppt, aber trotzdem gefangen   Rapala Risto Rap 9cm in Schwarz-Silber und vor allem eine Shad Rap Imitation 8cm in Braun/Orange haben mir einige Meerforellen und einen Lachs gebracht! Die gehen an freier Leine so 5-7Meter tief und das war wohl die gute Tiefe, auch über 20-30 m Tiefe.


----------



## Pete (14. März 2002)

Und wo krieg ich die Dinger mit ihren exotisch klingenden Namen am günstigsten??? Wer hat da ne breite Auswahl, beispielsweise im Netz? Bestellungen lohnen ja nur bei entsprechenden Mengen....

Ansonsten erst mal besten Dank euch beiden für die tollen bereitwillige Auskünfte!!
Ja, til, see you "Pfingschden"...


----------



## til (14. März 2002)

Im Online Shop von Stollenwerk findest Du einige der von Tiffy genannten Köder in der &acute;Abteilung&acute; Schleppfischen.


----------



## Pete (14. März 2002)

Die Abteilung wäre auch die, die mir persönlich am ehesten in den Sinn gekommen wäre...mal sehen...die Rigger selbst sind woanders bedeutend preiswerter....


----------



## Tiffy (15. März 2002)

Hallo Pete,

hier  und hier gibt es Onlineshops fürs Schleppangeln. 

Hier ist ein Bericht übers Schleppen vor Rügen.

Lass die Hechtruten zuhause und nimm ein paar vernünftige Trollingruten mit. Multirollen mit 250-300 Meter 0,40 bis 0,45 Monofil sind je nach Jahreszeit Pflicht. Sonst könnte dir später etwas leid tun .

Ansonsten viel Petri, viel Spass und viel Erfolg.


----------



## transom (15. März 2002)

Hallo Pete
habe meinen ersten Downrigger auch selbst gebaut als antrieb wählte ich einen 12 V Scheibenwischermotor hat prima funktioniert, einziger nachteil bei der Sache war
ich konnte nie eine Rutschkupplung realisieren was sich bei Grund berührung sehr problematisch zeigte, ansosten ist das Ding unkaputtbar.

Gruß Transom


----------

